# When if ever will Uber raise rates?



## Hadenough (Feb 16, 2019)

Uber launched in June 2012 in London , nearly 7 years ago. In that time rates have fallen and commission increased. My guess is it will be more than 5 years before rates increase, maybe more. With inflation running at 2% per year then washing dishes or working at Maccy D's is looking a better long term proposition. 

So if you were taking home £950 a week 7 years ago (before expenses), you would now need to earn £1,090 a week to keep pace with inflation. In 5 years from now you would need to take home over £1,200 just to have the same standard of living. That ain't gonna happen. 

To put this into perspective you will have to work 27% more hours per week that you once did to have the same standard of living. As some drivers are working to the max already it will be mission impossible to work another 27% longer per week. 

Uber Boys get the dish cloth's ready.


----------



## R.M.Ahmad (Sep 22, 2017)

tomorrow. You will get double of your earning.


----------



## Harold Shand (Feb 25, 2019)

Why should they ? They have a long queue of idiots waiting to work for the current rates. Look at the app. There's thousands of them. When and if the competition is gone, then they will raise rates to become profitable. But don't expect to see any of that money as a driver. The raise will all go to the shareholders.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Will not occur.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber is going to further drop rates now that it’s public. Shareholders will not tolerate losses for long.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Actually ive been doing this for a couple years, everytime they get a lot of negative publicity they raise the pay, they raise the incentives for a little while then lower the pay incrementally. Honestly they are going to get a lot of fresh cash from investors and they will spend it all and more recklessly and some of that will be through incentives.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

It is amazing the number of people oblivious to UBER's plans.

They are on record and there are numerous links and stories on this site quoting their comments regarding their need/plan to further cut driver compensation and remove promotions.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I think they will eventually raise the rates. I ask just about all my pax if Uber was more expensive than a taxi, would you still take Uber? 99% say yes. I ask them if it was double the price, they say probably. It's a superior product and should claim a better price.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber is going to further drop rates now that it's public. Shareholders will not tolerate losses for long.


Uber prospectus clearly states its plans to lower driver pay.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

It's a fact.
The longer you drive for Uber, the less you get paid.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This will probably be my last year driving for uber. Gonna finish up big with the winter break then throw my trade dress into the fire pit so it can go out in a blaze of glory. I currently have a few things in the works that will make me more money anyway, once they get going.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> It's a fact.
> The longer you drive for Uber, the less you get paid.


Yep. Been driving about three years. Total with rideshare has been down about $2 per hour every year. Your pay never goes up doing this because the companies are screwing you every chance they get.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> It's a fact.
> The longer you drive for Uber, the less you get paid.


I'm getting nearly $.50 more a mile.

I moved markets.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm getting nearly $.50 more a mile.
> 
> I moved markets.


So your cost of living did not go up in the new market?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm getting nearly $.50 more a mile.
> 
> I moved markets.


Breaking news:

Hell just froze over! Lol


----------



## Hadenough (Feb 16, 2019)

Just found out that UBER has over 22,000 full time employees - WTF? No wonder they don't make money. This business needs a good programming department , IT Support and a Help desk and nothing else.

Maybe if you stop the cheap supply of labour (that means shutting down borders - in most developed nations) , then the likes of Uber won't have an endless supply of labour , which is what they rely on. Take the immigrants out of the equation and Uber could not operate on their current business model.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Guess you didn't get this:


----------



## Hadenough (Feb 16, 2019)

Nope stopped driving for Uber in January. When I done my Tax Return I realized how big my expenses were , compared to my income. Not much above minimum wage. For the hours I worked I would have made more in MacDonalds.


----------



## Harold Shand (Feb 25, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I think they will eventually raise the rates. I ask just about all my pax if Uber was more expensive than a taxi, would you still take Uber? 99% say yes. I ask them if it was double the price, they say probably. It's a superior product and should claim a better price.


Yes. And in other news if a Prius was double the price of a Bugatti they would all still drive a Prius. Some of you are a perfect example of why the word Gullible was invented. Uber was made for people just like you.


----------



## MyBrothersKeeper (May 10, 2019)

R.M.Ahmad said:


> tomorrow. You will get double of your earning.


Oh maybe not!!!!


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> It's a superior product and should claim a better price.


So why doesn't it claim a higher price?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> So why doesn't it claim a higher price?


If I knew that I would fix it. I have thought for the past couple of years that Uber was "testing" the markets, get the public to see how much better thier product is, then raise the rates for PAX. Still waiting..



Harold Shand said:


> Yes. And in other news if a Prius was double the price of a Bugatti they would all still drive a Prius. Some of you are a perfect example of why the word Gullible was invented. Uber was made for people just like you.


Yes and some are the perfect example of my third point of contact, set the high standards of contributing to society, we thank you Sir.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> I have thought for the past couple of years that Uber was "testing" the markets, get the public to see how much better thier product is, then raise the rates for PAX.


Perhaps the market is saying your product is not better!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Uber will raise rates under only the following conditions:
1. They are forced to by government agencies, ala NYC
2. Drivers stop signing up

Under no other circumstances will Uber pay more. Notice that NYC has stopped allowing new drivers on the platform, in response to having to pay a living wage.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Uber will raise rates under only the following conditions:
> 1. They are forced to by government agencies, ala NYC
> 2. Drivers stop signing up
> 
> Under no other circumstances will Uber pay more. Notice that NYC has stopped allowing new drivers on the platform, in response to having to pay a living wage.


3. Don't wait for Uber. Organize and get drivers to quit accepting rides that don't include a surge. Then we set the price


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> 3. Don't wait for Uber. Organize and get drivers to quit accepting rides that don't include a surge. Then we set the price


The beauty of the Uber model is that they take the unemployable, myself included, and give them a false promise of good earnings. That message has changed over the past year or more, but the idea of making $1500-$2000 a week by just driving was enticing. Now Uber has lowered their standards, 2004 or newer car in my market, and opened the doors to everyone. They would rather have 10 million part time drivers, vs 5 million full time drivers. The drivers by nature, are not going to organize, too many demographics, ethnic, age, gender, region etc. Uber is a company of scabs, most were not even aware of the strike. It is newsworthy, but when I watched CNBC on opening day of the IPO they panned to 1 guy holding a sign against Uber. Not 10, not 100, but 1 guy. That is an epic F ing failure. Any moron realizes that all drivers in NYC should have gone to Wall Street to Protest. That didn't happen, I didn't work the whole day, but it doesn't matter. With Travis and Dara in the same F ing building. 1 protester made the news on CNBC. My hats off to him, thank you for showing up. The rest of you NYC drivers, you will not have that opportunity again.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

You can’t grow a business when those on the Face hate you. Uber will raise Drivers compensation or they will fail.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I think THEY have stated pretty clearly more pay cuts and the eventual end of surge pay for drivers. In any case, I don't see the bleeding of driver pay cuts stopping.
There are only 2 possible scenerios for driver pay getting any better:
1). More local markets get government regulators get involved (like NYC)
2). Drivers leave in large numbers and their ability to get a huge amount of new people to sign up ends.

Oversaturation has killed rideshare for drivers. Until that ends it never gets better. During the days when we could regularly go out on a Fri/Sat night and come home with $350 there were a lot less drivers and the ability to use good surge strategy and you could get decent money.



Michael1230nj said:


> You can't grow a business when those on the Face hate you.


They have for the last several years.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Oversaturation has killed rideshare for drivers. Until that ends it never gets better.


Stop me if you've heard this before........

Maybe we should limit the number of cars?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> I think they will eventually raise the rates. I ask just about all my pax if Uber was more expensive than a taxi, would you still take Uber? 99% say yes. I ask them if it was double the price, they say probably. It's a superior product and should claim a better price.


Even if true it does not necessarily correlate to driver pay increasing. They will keep the increased margin like they already have started.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I think THEY have stated pretty clearly more pay cuts and the eventual end of surge pay for drivers. In any case, I don't see the bleeding of driver pay cuts stopping.
> There are only 2 possible scenerios for driver pay getting any better:
> 1). More local markets get government regulators get involved (like NYC)
> 2). Drivers leave in large numbers and their ability to get a huge amount of new people to sign up ends.
> ...


At monumental loses



dryverjohn said:


> The beauty of the Uber model is that they take the unemployable, myself included, and give them a false promise of good earnings. That message has changed over the past year or more, but the idea of making $1500-$2000 a week by just driving was enticing. Now Uber has lowered their standards, 2004 or newer car in my market, and opened the doors to everyone. They would rather have 10 million part time drivers, vs 5 million full time drivers. The drivers by nature, are not going to organize, too many demographics, ethnic, age, gender, region etc. Uber is a company of scabs, most were not even aware of the strike. It is newsworthy, but when I watched CNBC on opening day of the IPO they panned to 1 guy holding a sign against Uber. Not 10, not 100, but 1 guy. That is an epic F ing failure. Any moron realizes that all drivers in NYC should have gone to Wall Street to Protest. That didn't happen, I didn't work the whole day, but it doesn't matter. With Travis and Dara in the same F ing building. 1 protester made the news on CNBC. My hats off to him, thank you for showing up. The rest of you NYC drivers, you will not have that opportunity again.


But most drivers looked at it as a loss of a days wages. What I propose increases driver pay no matter what the rideshare companies think.

Protest and get better pay.

No matter the demographic group, we all have one color we all want.

Green.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberProphet? said:


> Stop me if you've heard this before........
> 
> Maybe we should limit the number of cars?


Of course but WE can't. Only the local municipalities can if they chose to and they won't for drivers pay issues. The reason they did in NYC was for traffic and envirionmental studies.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

I propose a high technology solution for the digital age.

*Digital* Medallions!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberProphet? said:


> Maybe we should limit the number of cars?


Uber isn't going to limit the numbers of cars as Uber makes the most money when there are surplus drivers and can pay them $2 a trip.

Drivers isn't going to limit the numbers of cars, look at the strike, it was a fail.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

amazinghl said:


> Uber isn't going to limit the numbers of cars as Uber makes the most money when there are surplus drivers and can pay them $2 a trip.


Have you ever heard the phrase "You get what you pay for" ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

These are the good old days.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Uber isn't going to limit the numbers of cars as Uber makes the most money when there are surplus drivers and can pay them $2 a trip.
> 
> Drivers isn't going to limit the numbers of cars, look at the strike, it was a fail.


Maybe, but it was because there was nothing in it for the drivers. Would have worked if drivers simply didn't accept ping unless a surge was associated with them.

Win/Win


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberProphet? said:


> Have you ever heard the phrase "You get what you pay for" ?


And you think Uber cares...?



BigRedDriver said:


> Maybe, but it was because there was nothing in it for the drivers. Would have worked if drivers simply didn't accept ping unless a surge was associated with them.


Again, that is always someone so separate enough to take that $2 trip.

I stopped driving UE when the pay dropped to $3. Plenty of people still driving and getting LESS than $3 per trip now.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

amazinghl said:


> And you think Uber cares...?


Uber wants you to believe you get "Better Cars, Better Drivers, Better Service at ridiculously low prices."

More and more you get Homeless Abdul in a Toyota Yaris (with 200,000 miles) who takes 25 minutes to get to your airport pickup point at 3.0 surge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hadenough said:


> Uber launched in June 2012 in London , nearly 7 years ago. In that time rates have fallen and commission increased. My guess is it will be more than 5 years before rates increase, maybe more. With inflation running at 2% per year then washing dishes or working at Maccy D's is looking a better long term proposition.
> 
> So if you were taking home £950 a week 7 years ago (before expenses), you would now need to earn £1,090 a week to keep pace with inflation. In 5 years from now you would need to take home over £1,200 just to have the same standard of living. That ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Rates for the pax or the driver? Because the answer is very different for each.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> And you think Uber cares...?
> 
> 
> Again, that is always someone so separate enough to take that $2 trip.
> ...


I think they would rather take 3 instead of 2. That's the point. Uber does NOT control the prices. WE DO


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Hadenough said:


> Just found out that UBER has over 22,000 full time employees - WTF? No wonder they don't make money. This business needs a good programming department , IT Support and a Help desk and nothing else.


That's way too many coke head brogrammers.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I don’t think it will go up and I don’t care about it. I tend to focus on the variable that I can control and that’s expenses. I try to keep my expenses as low as possible.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber is going to further drop rates now that it's public. Shareholders will not tolerate losses for long.


Amazon shareholders would like a word with you....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Amazon shareholders would like a word with you....


Amazon turned a profit in less than 6 years....

Uber and Lyft are both over a decade in and are losing more money than ever.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.co...first-profitable-year-in-its-history.amp.html


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> Guess you didn't get this:
> 
> View attachment 319218


For a second there...&#8230;.I was... wait, what??


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Shareholders will not tolerate losses for long.


If you invest in a company that has taken losses every year for the past decade and also states in it's IPO filing that it expects to continue to take losses for the foreseeable future and does not see a path to profitability using the existing business model and then you get upset that the company that you invested in is taking losses.........well, maybe investing isn't for you. Those are some pretty dumb shareholders.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If you invest in a company that has taken losses every year for the past decade and also states in it's IPO filing that it expects to continue to take losses for the foreseeable future and does not see a path to profitability using the existing business model and then you get upset that the company that you invested in is taking losses.........well, maybe investing isn't for you. Those are some pretty dumb shareholders.


There never has been a shortage of dumb people with money.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hadenough said:


> Just found out that UBER has over 22,000 full time employees - WTF? No wonder they don't make money. This business needs a good programming department , IT Support and a Help desk and nothing else.
> 
> Maybe if you stop the cheap supply of labour (that means shutting down borders - in most developed nations) , then the likes of Uber won't have an endless supply of labour , which is what they rely on. Take the immigrants out of the equation and Uber could not operate on their current business model.


There all of Dara K family from Iran, and they all suck.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Omg... this is so painfully obvious... it hurts to read the board, sometimes. 

The rates will keep dropping until Uber finds the breaking point. I remember saying 3 years ago how terrified I was bc I think that number is shockingly low, and it clearly is. You guys are getting bent over and railed without lube, and the most you can muster is a half day strike on a Wednesday from a handful of drivers? 

It’s only going to get worse. Get out, find a real job, build a resume.


----------



## Hadenough (Feb 16, 2019)

BC trade are fools. They claim to have the knowledge , but have no financial Knowledge. BC drivers had it off , bigtime in the 70's , 80's , 90's and 2000's. However none of them put a penny away. If they had then at 65 they could have jacked it in. But NO oh NO they done their dough in the bookies and Golf Clubs. That is why we have so many pensioner in the BC trade still working. They are SKINT and have nothing to fall back on.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Hadenough said:


> Uber launched in June 2012 in London , nearly 7 years ago. In that time rates have fallen and commission increased. My guess is it will be more than 5 years before rates increase, maybe more. With inflation running at 2% per year then washing dishes or working at Maccy D's is looking a better long term proposition.
> 
> So if you were taking home £950 a week 7 years ago (before expenses), you would now need to earn £1,090 a week to keep pace with inflation. In 5 years from now you would need to take home over £1,200 just to have the same standard of living. That ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


If you want to keep driving for guber, bring your living standard down to, i say, homeless people. Even in several USA markets, homeless people will run away in a week for panhandling based on the guber earning per week. Lol.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> It is amazing the number of people oblivious to UBER's plans.
> 
> They are on record and there are numerous links and stories on this site quoting their comments regarding their need/plan to further cut driver compensation and remove promotions.


it is also in the legal IPO prospectus which many investors based their decision to invest or not on. if they don't further cut driver compensation then investors will have a legal issue and will surely be taken to the SEC.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

begging for money pays better in the US than uber driving by a very wide margin,

I know it's better than taxi driving but i have my dignity.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hadenough said:


> Uber launched in June 2012 in London , nearly 7 years ago. In that time rates have fallen and commission increased. My guess is it will be more than 5 years before rates increase, maybe more. With inflation running at 2% per year then washing dishes or working at Maccy D's is looking a better long term proposition.
> 
> So if you were taking home £950 a week 7 years ago (before expenses), you would now need to earn £1,090 a week to keep pace with inflation. In 5 years from now you would need to take home over £1,200 just to have the same standard of living. That ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


----------------------
If they raise rates for the pax, U/L will increase the cut, also, or produce another necessary fee. They are already taking between 40% - 65%.


----------

